# Tajima DG/ML Pulse Software



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey, so we have taken over a local screen printing and embroidery shop. They have sold us their files and Illustrator software. When I open a design, it says View Only and will not allow me to edit it at all. For example, one school uses the same mascot, but under it right now it says baseball and I need to insert golf. What do I do to unlock it or whatever? Not all the files are like that...just some, but of course it's one that I need!


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

What are the extensions on the files? If it is DST or PSF they are already "stiched" out and for the most part can't be edited. What you are looking for are POF files.


----------



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey, I finally got in touch with the prior owner and he told me what to do...thank you, though


----------



## NealMoorhouse (Feb 17, 2015)

What was the resolution to this? I am having the same issue!


----------



## aziehan1980 (Jul 28, 2015)

hi, i got corel draw x6 and tajima dgml 12. but i dont know how to link the artwork from corel to dgml..
anyones know?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You should really start a new post. Are you trying to import artwork to use as a template so you can digitize it?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

export the art out of Corel as a BMP. I usually use the transparency tool to lighten the art to about 30% of it's natural saturation. In Pulse go to ART and use either LOAD or IMPORT (I forget the command name ) to bring the bit map into Pulse so you can punch on top of the graphic.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

ShirlandDesign said:


> export the art out of Corel as a BMP. I usually use the transparency tool to lighten the art to about 30% of it's natural saturation. In Pulse go to ART and use either LOAD or IMPORT (I forget the command name ) to bring the bit map into Pulse so you can punch on top of the graphic.


I think they are trying to import vectors. I'm reading up on Pulse, I know it supports vector import but I don't know what formats. I usually used Wilcom but at one point where I was at they bought Deco Studio which truly linked Corel and you could literally switch between windows seamlessly.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

aziehan1980 said:


> hi, i got corel draw x6 and tajima dgml 12. but i dont know how to link the artwork from corel to dgml..
> anyones know?


It would seem you can import Corel files or Illustrator files. If you still can't figure it them I would suggest call or email Support.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> I think they are trying to import vectors


then export as an EPS and in the artwork menu import or place, I run about a dozen programs and can feel my way around quickly enough but get them confused by memory alone  gettin old lol


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

OK, I checked, Tools/Artwork/Import Artwork


----------



## aziehan1980 (Jul 28, 2015)

hi guys,
im using dgml12.
need your comment if got any lack ofquality in this pic.
pls advice me tips if there is better techinique.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

As a note the read only mode. When loading files for Pulse DG/ML If you are opening it from outside the program you wont get the option to select otherwise but if you open the program 

File>Open 
the open dialog menu pops up. Underneath the file type drop down menu is a "open as read only" if you are trying to open specific file types with it you should select that file type in the drop down and check the read only box


----------

